
Uber Said to Plan Another $1B in Fund-Raising - coloneltcb
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/business/dealbook/uber-said-to-plan-another-1-billion-in-fund-raising.html?referer=
======
querious
Whenever automated transportation becomes feasible, which is on the order of
5-10 years, a good chunk of a multi-trillion dollar market will go to the few
players ready to capture it. At this point, Uber is arguably the most
promising bet: tons of data, name recognition, long-term vision, talent, and
on-point execution. Not to say they can't miss the mark still, but the market
size for transportation of people and goods is gigantic, and Uber is dead set
on basically being the One to take it all. I can see why it'd be an appealing
investment.

~~~
nugget
I've been a loyal Uber user from their second month of existence but if Google
offered me the same service for 10% less I would switch. I think this turns
into a profitable but lower margin business than people think.

------
cenal
I'm not sure if this is a bubble that's popping or a valuation steeped in
reality because of the value in this industry. If there is this much value in
disrupting transportation it can't simply be to shuttle people around instead
of using cabs. I'm starting to wonder what kind of business Uber needs to
become for this kind of valuation to be justified.

~~~
eatmyshorts
How about a fleet of fully automatic-driving cars? That can deliver goods as
well as people? Uber is aiming to replace the automobile in your garage.
Currently, to establish themselves, they need to displace taxi cabs for those
that already don't drive cars. But their intentions have been clear: a fully
automated driving fleet, combined with same-day delivery of packages. Their
aiming to disrupt not just the taxi industry, but also the automobile industry
and the package delivery industry. The package delivery industry might be
leveraged in the future to disrupt the online shopping industry.

Do I think they'll succeed? Honestly, no. But I do understand why all this
money is being poured into the variety of taxi cab alternatives out there.
This is a lot bigger than just the taxi cab industry.

------
pavornyoh
>Just three months after raising an enormous sum of money from investors, Uber
is at it again.

My question is if they raised money 3 months ago, what happen between that
time and now for them to raise 1 billion?

~~~
shalmanese
Perhaps Uber believes they seen the end of cheap money coming soon and they
want to build a defensive bank to get them through the lean times. Raising $1B
at a $70B valuation is only giving up 1.4% equity so why wouldn't you be
raising if you can?

------
sjg007
Got to make those self driving cars!

